

How to create more qualified candidates for tech jobs - adrnswanberg
https://medium.com/teaching-learning/ec022871a473

======
Whoaa512
Immersive Software Apprenticeship.

Programs similar to Hack Reactor and Flat Iron are trying to solve this
problem as we speak.

[http://hackreactor.com/](http://hackreactor.com/)

[http://flatironschool.com/](http://flatironschool.com/)

------
mooreds
Agreed. We had a summer intern who is a CS major. There were a multitude of
things that he had little to no experience in that are fundamental pieces of
software engineering (things like version control, deployment environments,
bug tracking, testing, DRY, etc). He was a smart guy so he picked things up,
but would be great to have an academic grounding for this. I saw something
similar at the grad level:
[http://ecee.colorado.edu/~swengctf/](http://ecee.colorado.edu/~swengctf/) but
haven't heard of any undergrad programs.

------
United857
Stanford's step towards addressing this:

[http://startup.stanford.edu/](http://startup.stanford.edu/)

